
Looking for some developers to help user test our ML platform - zan
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdoYRvp_16_YUjgO_5A1Eig4Hb56acZg7u3p1MJiUan95ajnw/viewform
======
zan
The TL;DR; is in the next few days, 1 hour session, going through the docs &
guides, and giving your experience. Conducted over Zoom and recorded.

We can offer a $50 Amazon gift card as a thank you.

Happy to also answer any questions.

